# 340 utility hydraulic leak



## carlon (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 340 Utility that began pouring fluid out of the weep hole in the bottom of the tractor. I split the tractor and replaced an oil seal in the rear of what i suppose is the torque amplifier, put back together and still leaks. Need advice on whether I should split the tractor forward of where i originally did, and look for a seal to replace in this area. any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm not a tractor mechanic, owned a radiator business for 25 yrs, so I'm fairly mechanically inclined, couldn't find anyone who would work on the old girl so I tackled the project myself. I've got a call in to IH but haven't heard back from them. Its the weekend and would like to get something going if possible.


----------

